# Sorry Guys



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well folks, I up and did it, no I didn't buy an Outback. After much searching and praying and waiting, we finally bought an '06 Pilgrim 289SE.








We are very pleased with the unit and are so excited to be able to pick it up on Friday. We regret, only very slightly, at not being able to fully join the group of infamous Outbackers, but we join you in heart and spirit as we hit the open road. 
Hope to see some of you all out there in our travels. We won't be strangers on this site, as you still have lots of valuable info!
Thanks for everything!


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Good luck to you anyway lol................... at least your camping no matter what it's in *_


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Howie said:


> _*Good luck to you anyway lol................... at least your camping no matter what it's in *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Camping....enjoy your new TT

Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, you can join in anyway! After all we still let that raptor guy hang around.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It's clear we all love our Outbacks, but I won't put you down for now getting one. Have a great time with your new trailer.

See ya on the highways........


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats









enjoy your new trailer ....... PILGRIM









darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> After all we still let that raptor guy hang around. biggrin.gif


Heck, we even let him be a moderator!














(Just kidding Steve)

Good luck with your new Pilgrim. The important thing is your still going to be camping, and sharing with us.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT
good luck with it and enjoy

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Enjoy..pilgrim...
(In John Wayne's best drawl)








Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You have to spend your money on what best suits your needs. Good Luck.
A new camper is soooooooooo cool.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

No matter which way you swing, you are always welcome!

Enjoy the new machine.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy!!

The main thing is you are out there camping.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Don't worry, things will get better for you some day. Then you'll be able to buy the Outback you _really _wanted.









All kidding aside, congrats and enjoy the quality time with family and friends. Getting out there is all that matters. Even if you're not in an Outback


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Trailer. I hope you have many good time in it........and no bad times with it!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT. I'm sorry you had to Haul your Bass to another brand, but, hey, you gotta do what's best for you, right?

Have a great time and stick around the forum.

Mark


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks folks, I'll still be around, somewhere. We love our trailer and we haven't even got it yet! (tomorrow, finally!) 
We will definitely keep our eyes open for all of the Ouitbackers out there, hope to finally get to meet some of ya'll on the road!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and yours. Enjoy!


----------

